# HBO/Cinamax freeview 9/3 - 9/7



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I know it's been mentioned before but here is another reminder since it was buried in another thread. Now you've been warned - fire up those TiVos!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

that's funny I saw it posted somewhere that it is HBO and Showtime but not SkinaMax. Whatever it is I hope something good is on.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> that's funny I saw it psoted somewhere that it is HBO and Showtime but not SkinaMax. Whatever it is I hope something good is on.


Already set to record starsky and hutch on HBO-HD!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

This weekend is HBO & Skinamax. next weekend is Starz not known about Showtime yet


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Strangely I can set a 508 timer for HBo but not Cinemax. BOth appear in Red.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heres what I'm recording off the channels over the weekend:

9/3 - The Chronicles of Riddick (513 MMAX)
9/3 - The League of Extraorginary Gentlemen (513 MMAX)
9/3 - Ray (501 HBO)
9/4 - Robot Jox (513 MMAX)
9/4 - Dirty War (503 HBOS)
9/4 - Mr. Holland's Opus (512 MAX)
9/5 - The Terminal (501 HBO)
9/5 - Wishcraft (514 MAXW)
9/5 - Lady in Cement (503 HBOS)
9/5 - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (512 MAX)
9/5 - The Medallion (501 HBO)
9/7 - Catwoman (513 MMAX)

Of all those, I think "Ray", "Dirty War", "Mr. Holland's Opus", and "The Terminal" may be well woirth recording. The rest will probably range from average to MST3K-fodder.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm guessing that Showtime HD is included in the preview?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

still nothing here on east coast. 8:20am, maybe it will come on at 9am.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

The free preview starts tomorrow (9/3-9/7)...


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

durl said:


> I'm guessing that Showtime HD is included in the preview?


Um, no... Showtime is not part of HBO. :nono2:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Speaking of Showtime, I hope DirecTV stricks to their schedule for the HBO freeview. When Showtime did it last spring, DirecTV shut it down a day early. I called to complain and the CSR said that it wasn't supposed to be on that last day. I then pointed her to their own website about it. Nothing could be done, but she offered 6 months of Showtime with $10 off. I took her up on that, but then they screwed up the billing and three months later I had call and get $30 credit. I have since cancelled Showtime when I noticed that the $10 credit wasn't showing up. 

Lets hope this extended HBO/Cinemax freeview goes smoothly.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> Um, no... Showtime is not part of HBO. :nono2:


I thought someone posted earlier that Showtime was part of the free preview. My bad.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

On dish the free preview packages are HBO and Showtime. I guess it's different on DirecTV


----------

